# Brown spots on belly?



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

Did I read awhile back that at a certain age the Maltese start getting brown spots on their skin? What are they age spots? Harley is only 7 mths old for goodness sakes


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

It's nothing to worry about. Just don't call him "Moo Cow" as he might feel insulted.







They are not age spots. Little C got them around that age, if I remember correctly. They come and go on her. Depends on how much time she has spent in the sun. The spots have something to do with your dog's pigmentation.

Just hope that he doesn't get one like Sir N's: it's right next to his, um, poo exit zone, and it is dark brown, so it LOOKS like poo is stuck on him if the hair is cut short there.


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

I am so upset. I have been investagating about this.It seems that it could be somthing that could make all his hair fall out.Wouldn't that be awlful? Or could be an allergan,or sun spots,or even cancer! But I really don't know exactly........


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

We gave him his weekly bath tonight & it is more masive than I thought-it's totally all under his hair over almost all his body!


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

That DOES sound more like an allergy or something....NOT like what I thought it was! Is it JUST brown or is it kinda crusty as well? Is his skin flaking?


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Abbey has these too. I showed the vet as I was freaking out when I saw how many and how big they were when I gave her her last bath. The vet said they are just skin pigmentation. I was worried she was getting sunburnt because she goes potty outside. But she said no, they were perfectly normal. Abbey also has one right on her poo exit area  !!! The kids are always yelling "Mom, Abbey needs cleaned up!" I hope that one will go away!!


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm feeling alittle bit better about this now.No it's not crusty or anything. It's in his skin not on top like a sore.No skin flaking either-very active healthy acting dog!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

They will fade. Fantasia only has one left on the bridge of her nose. She had alot on her belly and back and I freaked out too when I saw them. I think, if I remember correctly, it has to do with the black points. Don't worry it's normal.


----------



## gill5444 (Apr 3, 2011)

my pop has lots of these spots but i guess living in cyprus means they won t go.


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

Spring and Summer both have them too. I really don't think it's anything to worry about.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

If they are blotches and not raised they are skin pigment, like freckles only darker and larger. It's just like their black noses, eye rims and lips. Nothing to worry about at all.


----------



## Oscar (Oct 13, 2011)

Oscar has what I call "Cow Belly". I love them--Oh! I just realized this was an old Post! Learnning the site...Sorry guys!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

One of my friend's puppy that she recently purchased has brown spons on the bridge of the nose. Can you guys post pictures of what the spots look like?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Old post...backing out.


----------

